# Bumper re-spray in cardiff or newport



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a bodyshop in cardiff or newport area?

Also how much would I expect to pay?


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

mart. said:


> Can anyone recommend a bodyshop in cardiff or newport area?
> 
> Also how much would I expect to pay?


Atlantic spray in Barry put my much front end smashed up Vectra back together first class.
Would use again, Just my opinion.

http://www.carbodyshopwales.co.uk/

(And no, I've nothing to do with them!)

G


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi, I can recommend a couple in Newport.

expect £150 - £200 for a good job. (depending on damage and car)

James


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

You can try ceejay autoworks in careleon a shout had some work done a couple of months back and they done a top job


----------

